# Family unity



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

I may have exteme difficulty obtaining the correct residency papers for myself and our 4 children, so living with my husband as a family, as it seems, will be rejected from both my own country and his because we do not have the necessary funds to please the government. I am asking if any one is knowledgeable to answer - if we move to a border city such as Tijuana, I could work in San Diego,(I have a sister and her husband that are active in the community) would this scenerio work out for us to live as a family?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This page, from the INM website, may answer some of your questions:

Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> This page, from the INM website, may answer some of your questions:
> 
> Instituto Nacional de Migración


 XII.- Acreditar que sabe hablar español, que conoce la historia del país y que está integrado a la cultura nacional. 
How do they know, will it be some sort of test? Or is it up to the person that I would be talking to at the desk.
I also am not clear about the Tijuana San Diego commute to pay into my bank account monthly to get the FM2 and live in TJ. Since there is a rule about leaving the country for x amount of time, I wonder if going to work and back everyday would be the destruction of the FM2. Do you know?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, there is a history test and an interview, in Spanish. I also doubt strongly that you would want to live in Tijuana, or any other border town. Besides, commuting just doesn't seem practical and the FM2 does have limitations on the time out of country.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, there is a history test and an interview, in Spanish. I also doubt strongly that you would want to live in Tijuana, or any other border town. Besides, commuting just doesn't seem practical and the FM2 does have limitations on the time out of country.




uurrrrrr...ok so I am pretty good at memorizing - so if it came to it I could ace a history test if I ever get that far, and by that time, with an additional grammar class, I will probably be half decent at my spanish, so...those facts, even though intimidating, can be remedied. The FM2 idea with the incoming money from working in SanDiego and living in TJ might not work then... (deep breath) I will keep thinking and pondering... however, if Tijuana were to be lived in by my family and I, would I even be "allowed" to commute for working. Isnt there some kind of overlooking if you are crossing the border within 90 miles or something like that where there will be no visa issued? (just weighing all options) I know of Tijuana's reputaion. I delivered my son in San Diego hospital. They called child services to interview me 'just because' of the fact that I was coming in from Mexico. The local reputation of Mexico in San Diego, because of TJ's close prox. is that of crime and drugs and whatnot. So needless to say I had to go over how Cuernavaca is nothing like that. Luckily my sister who is a psycologist was there to defend me to ensure that I was normal and not on drugs or something like that craziness. But yes - because of this event, I do realize that Tijuana is not that liveable city that I would dream of. I am giving myself backburner plans so that I save myself from depression as I go through the options of figuring out an FM2 plan.. so is it ok to live and work at the border or do you know? Meantime I will think of a different plan. Ps what happened to your family members children that they are not allowed to leave the country till 21 and I am I doing something that is similar to this situation? If you dont want to talk about it that is fine w/ me. I just read it in another area and made me wonder if something so drastic would happen to me for any reason. That must be why you know so much? Frankly I am thinking that my husband should just sneak here in the USA and live in our basement like a troll forever, kidding...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The zona frontera has a 72 hour limit on your 'commute'. However, if you had an FM2, you would be further limited, making it impractical. TJ would not be a place to bring up children, in my opinion.
Our relative married an illegal, had two beautiful children and he returned to Mexico. She then had another and dropped that boyfriend. Now she has another, who is the father of #4. Those were not good choices & against all advice. Husband in Mexico refuses to respond to divorce proceedings, makes threats, etc. Children require passports and that means the presence & permission of birth parents; or death certificate. So, both economics and those complications keep them where they are. In the present economy, they're having a near-impossible time of it. It is sad too watch helplessly.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

What if I could work from my computer and it be direct deposited into my bank account? Someone suggested it. Would that count as income for an FM2 or do you forsee complications with this. I really like living in Mexico. I also love working and with the present situation it is difficult because I cant in Mexico,well I have not been so far. But I would like to. There are teaching degrees online, thought of that. I am not afraid of the work of the process, it is just the figuring out of the direction that is getting me. I got a message from someone (different place on internet) that says FM2 is possible as long as we are married as he is supporting me. But I dont see that it is like that maybe if I exclude the kids or put them under a support from my father with maybe a recycling of a bank deposit. The other two can be made to have dual citizenship fairly easily. I am honestly hesitant to do so until I know that I will have some type of residency at least started with a promise of residency, because i do not want to jepordize being separated from them if it came to it. Maybe if we were married longer and the kids were older, but I do not want to dangle steak in front of the lion so to speak. His family loves the babies. I dont want my place in the importance of our situation drive everyone to downplay my need to be there if it is a difficult journey. I could be paranoid, but I like to watch my back with my kids. And that would be more directed to the sister than the husband (powerhead). So maybe the only way is if I am working, do you agree with that? And your family member is probably very much filled with love surrounded by four children. Just cause he was an illegal, is not the highlight. A lot of men are the same way even like my American X who was my childhood boy next door. He may as well have been from the moon cause he is not a contribution to us as well. Not that I'd ask for it. It was a devestating heartbreak for all of us and now god only knows where he is. But he isnt allowed to stalk or threaten me or have any rights to us anymore so that is a good thing. My husband enjoys fathering my children as well as his and mine. This journey for an FM 2 is totally worth it all. I had a problem also with passport for his children, had to send him to the American Embassy to notorize a statement of consent. I found it silly that they wouldnt waive his signature, since I am the citizen of the US, but apparently when you are married, rather than divorced, (and you cannot have custody (for consent reasons) granted unless you are divorced as well - I asked local court) there is an issue to have the other parent's permission to leave the US to go into 'his' country of residence. I am talking too much (bad habit). My question is if I am working, then the FM2 could work, but I would have to be in Mexico not commuting into San Diego and living in Tijuana. And would the working from computer with American wages work, in your opinion (that is if I can figure out the computer employment possibilities).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM is only interested in the fact that you have, and can show bank statements to prove steady income or resources with which to support yourself. Your problem is the number of people and FM2s involved and the expense of all of them. Technically, if you are physically located in Mexico, you must have working papers. However, many IT folks sort of 'exist in cyberspace' without offering details.
As for dual citizenship for the two children; why not go for it? Having a husband and two Mexican children might make it easier for you to obtain a familial FM2. When the children are in Mexico, they would fall under Mexican law; yet, when in the USA, they would fall under US law. If they have Mexican birth certificates, they can get passports from Mexico. Of course, if they weren't born in Mexico, then they would have to have their own FM2 procedure first.


----------

